# Yet another stacking question!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have no intention of showing Stark, mostly because we would get laughed out of the ring, but I would however like a photo of him stacked.

I have tried on my own, with my sister and still no luck!

I can get him to stand and stay but I just can't get "the look" I want or should be getting!

Is there a video somewhere that can teach this step by step in a "stacking a GSD for dummies"?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=791103&page=1#Post791103


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Ashley beat me to it! This is an excellent thread on how to stack a dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!

I will give it a try tonight and see how it goes.. lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

i agree we need an instructional video. I've seen that thread listed above and while it is helpful a video would be even better.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Agreed!! Video makes it easier for me cause while I can visualize what is being said, I am one of them peeps that can mess anything up so would have to see a vid to get it somewhat right.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am off to try a stack with the help of my sister.. wish me luck and I will post some of my "stacks".... lol.... don't laugh too hard!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so here is my first attempt.

The red lines indicate what I need to do (am I right?)... 










His front legs need to be under him more I know, but what about the back? Do they need to be brought forward?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: His front legs need to be under him more I know, but what about the back? Do they need to be brought forward?


Yes, but just a little. The back hock should be straight up from the floor. Then the foot closest to you should be right under his hipbone.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the problem with the front is that the treat is so close to his face he's pushing back/posting a bit. If I need to be with the dog, I usually throw the treat or the ball out front.


----------

